# Failure to fetch distfiles



## ludochicca (Apr 2, 2009)

I have in these days some difficulties to install Ports.
When I boot make install then I get:

```
===>  Installing for "name of application"
===>   "name of application" depends on executable: not found
===>    Verifying install for ... in /usr/ports/../..
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> "name of application" doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://first[/url] ftp.....
"name of application"                              0% of   25 kB    0  Bps
fetch: transfer timed out
fetch: "name of application" appears to be truncated: 0/25749 bytes
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://another[/url] address....
"name of application"                              0% of   25 kB    0  Bps
```
What can I do?
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## ale (Apr 2, 2009)

Does this happen with all ports?
Can you download the tarball from the ftp using, for example a browser?
Is there a firewall?


----------



## ludochicca (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, with all Ports.
I can download Tarball with FTP.
I use a Modem Router Belkin for along time.
Thanks


----------



## ale (Apr 2, 2009)

ludochicca said:
			
		

> I can download Tarball with FTP.


Do you mean from the same link you see on the make output with ftp(1) client?
And what using fetch e.g.?


----------



## itetcu@ (Apr 3, 2009)

Use fetch -v -v on the same URL the port is trying to download and paste the results.

Next time please choose a more specific subject, like 'failure to fetch distfiles'. Thanks.


----------

